# my home made vortex tunnel



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

*my home made vortex tunnel updated*

I read awhile back someone was intrested in making a Vortex tunnel which got me looking for things I could use if I was to do one and I was shocked how quickly I was able to find everything I needed.
It took a week and a half to build and the storm we had two days before Halloween wasn't nice to the tunnel, we had to rush the day before halloween to repair some broken weilds but I was able to get the tunnel done with the help of my friends and what a big hit it turned out to be at my free haunt. If anyone has the time and the money you have to build one. It cost me about $600 I did get lucky by finding a free motor that turned the tunnel at 5 PRMs from a friend so that could of been a huge price factor. We made the tunnel so it could come apart so it could be stored in a small space.

http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com/HALLOWEEN_2007_049.jpg
http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com/VORTEX2.jpg
http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com/VORTEX1.jpg
http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com/VORTEX3.jpg

Besides the cloth, motor, black lights and glow paints I got everything I needed at Rona.

The building pictures

http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com/n507387981_231094_6748.jpg
http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com/n507387981_231096_7670.jpg
http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com/n507387981_231098_8431.jpg
http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com/n507387981_231099_8780.jpg
http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com/Africa_338.jpg



Here's the video It's right before we started taking the tunnel apart.
YouTube - Vortex Tunnel


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

posted frame photo's to give and idea of what I used and how it was built.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm in awe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please post some more photos of your build if you have them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wonderful. yes, please keep us updated. i would also like to see more


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I can just see myself trying to navigate your vortex tunnel on a dark October night. That would be a hoot for sure.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

I wish I would of took more pictures I do have a video I can't seem to find what folder I put it in.

The tunnel worked great my friend painted the dots in a spirls going the wrong way thought the effect still work but not as good as it could. Good thing is we just have to turn the cloth around this year. It was funny watching everyone walking through the tunnel leaning to the left hearing most people saying OH MY GOD!


----------



## Scary Jerry (Feb 24, 2006)

If anyone in Northern California wants a Black Hole tunnel I have one for sale. Brand new, never assembled. Cost was $6K. Make offer. Must be picked up, no shipping.

Scary Jerry


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> Cost was $6K.


Now that is "scary" Jerry


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

I finally uploaded the video, this halloween I'm gonna film a better one it was such a crazy halloween I forgot to take pictures and video's, this year I won't forget I hope lol.


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats pretty sweet. 

How long did it take to build?

How much did it cost?

Sweet!!!


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

voodoo willy said:


> Thats pretty sweet.
> 
> How long did it take to build?
> 
> ...




It took about week and a half working on it everyday after work and all day on the weekends. It took four of use to get it started but my friend and I did most of the work. I't cost about $600 maybe less the fabric and the wood for the bridge is what cost the most. I didn't have to buy a motor so that saved me money. I also had to make it so it all came apart so I could store it.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Just truly amazing! That turned out......Great!


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

can I ask what did you use for the rings and how did you make them round? thank~you


----------

